# Is it me or has Pawn Stars really changed to be way too scripted?



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

Started watching Pawn Stars in late 2012, my family and I really liked it and set up a season pass watching all the old episodes from 2009, 10, 11...we are pretty much caught up and watch the new episodes....but now it seems like the new episodes are getting ridiculously obvious that they are heavily scripted. Even my youngest son at 11 years old said something about all of it being scripted.

I don't recall it being that obvious in earlier seasons...sure some stuff has to be to make it interesting, but I even wonder if some of the "sales" are fully scripted and not someone that came in off of the street with an interesting thing to sell. 

I notice that many of the "buddies" that Rick has that are "experts" in something end up with their own show....seems like it is becoming a way to introduce new characters to launch new spin off shows.

The whole Chumlee stuff, and other interactions with the staff seem much more obviously scripted verses recording live, or taking something that really happened and re-creating it for the camera.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Yes it's getting real bad, it has for the last few seasons. The bad thing is they're such terrible actors for them to pull it off. Rick really need to work on his mad face.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah the show was amusing early on, but we've lost interest and pretty much have given up on it now.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

A recent episode was "Corey is broke" which didn't ring correct to me-- these guys all act like minimum wage employees but I've read that they are all pretty wealthy from this show, even Chum.


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Same thing in Mountain Men. It seems like some writers get together and ask "what trouble can we have so and so get into?" and then they make it happen.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I FF through anything that is not pawn/selling related.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Theyve jump the shark for me with the new play along and guess the price junk theyve added on the bottom of the screen. I hate that interactive twitter stuff!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

worachj said:


> Theyve jump the shark for me with the new play along and guess the price junk theyve added on the bottom of the screen.* I hate that interactive twitter stuff!*


+100


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

worachj said:


> Theyve jump the shark for me with the new play along and guess the price junk theyve added on the bottom of the screen. I hate that interactive twitter stuff!


The number one reason networks will have interactive twitter stuff is to get you to watch the show live instead of later. If they think it's working then expect to see more of it, if not then they'll try something else.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

dtivouser said:


> A recent episode was "Corey is broke" which didn't ring correct to me-- these guys all act like minimum wage employees but I've read that they are all pretty wealthy from this show, even Chum.


Pawn Stars Net worth:
http://www.celebritynetworth.com/articles/entertainment-articles/pawn-stars-net-worth/

Rick $8 million.
Old Man $8 million.
Cory $2.5 million.
Chumlee $5 million.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Azlen said:


> The number one reason networks will have interactive twitter stuff is to get you to watch the show live instead of later. If they think it's working then expect to see more of it, if not then they'll try something else.


I'll gladly record the second airing if that crap is missing!


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

IMO it's always been scripted, it's just getting more obvious. 

I remember in the early days when they would ask people if they wanted to pawn or to sell and occasionally someone would actually want to pawn. The customers always seem to be selling well less than market value (they have to, so the shop can make money). I'm guessing in a lot of cases the customers just want to be on TV.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I noticed the same thing. There was an episode tonight where Rick tells Chum to put some valuable quarters in the storage room and he plays them in a vintage slot machine. It was like watching an episode of "I Love Lucy".


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I just watched a rerun from 2010 that really seemed so different than what's on now. I don't remember any story line at all. No drama, just pawn stuff. Well the only real drama was some guy that got belligerent when Rick told him that his item was a fake. 

And they didn't have to call in an expert for every item.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

unixadm said:


> but I even wonder if some of the "sales" are fully scripted and not someone that came in off of the street with an interesting thing to sell.


You wonder? I thought it was pretty well known that a large percentage of the items shown on the show are placed (scripted) items.

I actually assume that *all* the items are placed items at this point, given that the store functions more as a gift shop selling show merchandise than it does as a working pawn shop. There's still some pawn operations going on... but you certainly are never going to be dealing with any of the stars of the show, since they are never there except to film their segments.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

In Rebecca's Reddit AMA she was asked about planted items on this was her reply.

"I have never filmed a scene to my knowledge where the book was planted. In my personal experience they have always been real sellers who actually own those books."

When someone said she was using too many qualifiers in that statement she replied.

"True, I'm being careful, but I really can only speak to my own experience. Anything else would be talking with no authority about stuff I've "heard," which I think is pretty well covered on the internet already "


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1uhf3k/_/cei9u7t

Of course that doesn't mean that they don't let her in on it or that others aren't faked.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

bruab said:


> I noticed the same thing. There was an episode tonight where Rick tells Chum to put some valuable quarters in the storage room and he plays them in a vintage slot machine. It was like watching an episode of "I Love Lucy".


Wait till you see the exciting episode where the Old Man spends the whole time playing the slot machine to try to get the quarters out (sadly I am not making that up).


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

The guys seemed genuinely impressed with the Ooma phone system. Chumlee and his vmail message antics! What a scamp!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

dtivouser said:


> A recent episode was "Corey is broke" which didn't ring correct to me-- these guys all act like minimum wage employees but I've read that they are all pretty wealthy from this show, even Chum.


I saw Chumlee on Top Gear, and he said he used to drive some beater as his first car, and now he drives a Range Rover and a Maserati.

Not too bad, I suppose.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

classicX said:


> I saw Chumlee on Top Gear, and he said he used to drive some beater as his first car, and now he drives a Range Rover and a Maserati.
> 
> Not too bad, I suppose.


Range Rover and a Maserati? He's going to need a lot of money to keep that combo running!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

bruab said:


> I noticed the same thing. There was an episode tonight where Rick tells Chum to put some valuable quarters in the storage room and he plays them in a vintage slot machine. It was like watching an episode of "I Love Lucy".


Actually, that _was_ a story line on _The Love Boat_ once.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

ClutchBrake said:


> Range Rover and a Maserati? He's going to need a lot of money to keep that combo running!


In a Range Rover, you never drive past a gas station.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

ferrumpneuma said:


> The guys seemed genuinely impressed with the Ooma phone system. Chumlee and his vmail message antics! What a scamp!


Let me guess Rick made his mad face, or horribly constipated I'm not sure which it's supposed to be.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> You wonder? I thought it was pretty well known that a large percentage of the items shown on the show are placed (scripted) items.


If the cut all the scripted interpersonal drama, and added more scripted items I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I have about 20 episodes backed up on the recorder that I have been toying with deleting but they are good fodder to watch when I am doing something else and only half watching the TV


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Maui said:


> I have about 20 episodes backed up on the recorder that I have been toying with deleting but they are good fodder to watch when I am doing something else and only half watching the TV


That's the only time I see it too, but don't bother to record switch to history channel is usually on.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> You wonder? I thought it was pretty well known that a large percentage of the items shown on the show are placed (scripted) items.


I'm pretty sure 100% of the stuff is pre-scheduled. They don't sit around with a film crew waiting for interesting stuff to come in. When I went there about 15 minutes after I got there they announced they would be shutting down to film a segment and everyone would have to leave.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Can I get to be the guy who says he's glad that he saved all of this waste of time by never watching in the first place?

It is amazing how much money these reality TV stars can make.

Cesar Millan, who at least has skills, has become a personal mega-empire.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> You wonder? I thought it was pretty well known that a large percentage of the items shown on the show are placed (scripted) items.
> 
> I actually assume that *all* the items are placed items at this point, given that the store functions more as a gift shop selling show merchandise than it does as a working pawn shop. There's still some pawn operations going on... but you certainly are never going to be dealing with any of the stars of the show, since they are never there except to film their segments.


They've certainly got people lined up out the door though. I happened to drive by the place a couple times when I was in Vegas a couple months ago. Both times had pretty significant lines to get in the building. I don't actually watch the show, and it took me a bit to realize that what I was driving by happened to be their store.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I have no problem with them "scripting" the deals. That just makes logistical sense....you have the experts on hand and do everything at one time.

What I HATE is the scripted story lines between the deals. There just is no reason for it and I would challange them to find anybody that enjoys them and says it adds any value to the show.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Azlen said:


> In Rebecca's Reddit AMA she was asked about planted items on this was her reply. "I have never filmed a scene to my knowledge where the book was planted. In my personal experience they have always been real sellers who actually own those books." When someone said she was using too many qualifiers in that statement she replied. "True, I'm being careful, but I really can only speak to my own experience. Anything else would be talking with no authority about stuff I've "heard," which I think is pretty well covered on the internet already "
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1uhf3k/_/cei9u7t
> Of course that doesn't mean that they don't let her in on it or that others aren't faked.


Thanks for the AMA link! I missed it. Rebecca's my favorite "character" on the show.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Not to mention that the time spent with scripts could be used for actual interaction with the customers.
I've also read that the "stars" are only in the shop when they a recording a show.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I've also read that the "stars" are only in the shop when they a recording a show.


I can see that. I doubt they could get much actual work done when they are there. They would spend all their time getting their pictures taken and having people talk to them about the show. It's those stupid scripts, where they pretend that they're the only ones who work there, that really get annoying.


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> Can I get to be the guy who says he's glad that he saved all of this waste of time by never watching in the first place?
> 
> It is amazing how much money these reality TV stars can make.
> 
> Cesar Millan, who at least has skills, has become a personal mega-empire.


So, why are you in this thread? Other than to plug Cesar Milan?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Not to mention that the time spent with scripts could be used for actual interaction with the customers.
> I've also read that the "stars" are only in the shop when they a recording a show.


I can't speak about now, but a few years ago, I drove by the shop on a daily basis. I always saw the Old Man's truck in his parking spot by the front door in the mornings. The truck was usually gone by the time I went home and I know it was his both because it was on the show and I saw him driving it.

If you look at the outside shots, you can tell from the shadows they are filmed just after sunrise. Most people are probably looking for them later in the day when the guys have already finished their day.

I don't think they script, but they do setup somethings. I know of two items in specific that were brought in by friends of the guys. They wanted to be on TV and owned a historical item that the guys could talk about. Each deal is an appointment and someone probably had a good idea about the outcome, but they aren't reading from a script.

And that famous scene where Chumlee got Dylan's autograph is 100% true. It was supposed to show him being dumb and instead he lucked out. And then he had an attack of the stupids and got it signed to himself and messed up the good fortune.


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

I live in Las Vegas, and had a bud on the show... While the item he sold was his, he said it took 10 takes to get what the producers wanted....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

...and none of that I have any problem with. It's the dumb things like they go visit the Hoover Dam or Chum has a garage sale that kills this show for me. Take that 5+ minutes wasted there and show another item.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

What grinds my gears on reality TV is the constant repetition where they cut to the "post real" interview where the "star" is talking to someone off camera (WHY?) and repeating what you just saw happen.

"Hey, there's a Shell Oil sign."
_-- (cut to) "I saw that he had a Shell Oil sign."_


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Agreed. They've pretty much ruined the show. It's become downright insulting.

For awhile one of the ads that ran during the show was to contact them if you had interesting stuff you wanted to sell.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

classicX said:


> I saw Chumlee on Top Gear, and he said he used to drive some beater as his first car, and now he drives a Range Rover and a Maserati.
> 
> Not too bad, I suppose.


You forgot his Rolls Royce.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

waynomo said:


> You forgot his Rolls Royce.


You have to know about something to forget about it - he didn't mention it on Top Gear (as I recall).


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

If you haven't read Rick's book, License to Pawn, it's actually a pretty good read. The story of how hard they had to work to get their pawn license and of Rick's childhood epilepsy were very interesting.

I don't begrudge Rick any of his success because he worked his butt off for it, including the TV show. That said, I'll probably be deleting my season pass for it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

You mean Chum does't live in that dirthole house they've showed a couple of times?!? /shocked


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> What grinds my gears on reality TV is the constant repetition where they cut to the "post real" interview where the "star" is talking to someone off camera (WHY?) and repeating what you just saw happen.
> 
> "Hey, there's a Shell Oil sign."
> _-- (cut to) "I saw that he had a Shell Oil sign."_


I remember hearing a podcast with Bryan Johnson and Walt Flanagan from Comic Book Men. The show runner in the second season wanted to do these cut-away interviews and they said NO.

That show still has hokey plot lines but at least they don't do the cut-away interviews.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

classicX said:


> You have to know about something to forget about it - he didn't mention it on Top Gear (as I recall).


I wasn't really being critical of your comment. It was meant more of a funny comment on the contrast between how "working class" they try and show them and the reality.

(I was not expecting you to be an expert on all things Pawn Stars.)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

bruab said:


> If you haven't read Rick's book, License to Pawn, it's actually a pretty good read. The story of how hard they had to work to get their pawn license and of Rick's childhood epilepsy were very interesting.
> 
> I don't begrudge Rick any of his success because he worked his butt off for it, including the TV show. That said, I'll probably be deleting my season pass for it.


I don't begrudge Rick's success either. But Chumlee getting a reported $25K per episode is ridiculous. He (or his character) is one of the reasons I am probably going to stop watching.

I know Chumlee has a cult following. And I know somewhere there is someone trying to figure out how to spin him off onto his own show. But I don't get Honey Boo Boo or Duck Dynasty either.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

waynomo said:


> I wasn't really being critical of your comment. It was meant more of a funny comment on the contrast between how "working class" they try and show them and the reality.
> 
> (I was not expecting you to be an expert on all things Pawn Stars.)


I'm aware - I just think it was funny that he didn't mention the Rolls on Top Gear, just the two "upper middle class" cars.

I also think it's funny that Chumlee's net worth is more than Rick's son, twice as much, in fact.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I just watched an old episode from 2009. One thing that's always bugged me is the holiday episodes. One of the things that always bugged me was the holiday episodes. It's insulting try to tell us that these things aren't scripted when they show the holiday episodes and you know they had to be shot well in advance. 

Well this was the Christmas episode. But they got sloppy. During the big gift exchange scene, right next to the old man's desk is a calendar. It's shown multiple times. And it's clear as day that the calendar shows October on it. 

Sloppy and insulting.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

midas said:


> I just watched an old episode from 2009. One thing that's always bugged me is the holiday episodes. One of the things that always bugged me was the holiday episodes. It's insulting try to tell us that these things aren't scripted when they show the holiday episodes and you know they had to be shot well in advance.
> 
> Well this was the Christmas episode. But they got sloppy. During the big gift exchange scene, right next to the old man's desk is a calendar. It's shown multiple times. And it's clear as day that the calendar shows October on it.
> 
> Sloppy and insulting.


You assume the desk calendar is kept up to date. I've got a desk calendar that still shows sometime in March. I just stopped bothering with it.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

classicX said:


> I also think it's funny that Chumlee's net worth is more than Rick's son, twice as much, in fact.


Funny, yes. Surprising no from all that I've read. For some reason people really like him on the show. The show could get by without Corey. I'm assuming that Chumlee gets paid a lot more than him.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Funny, yes. Surprising no from all that I've read. For some reason people really like him on the show. The show could get by without Corey. I'm assuming that Chumlee gets paid a lot more than him.


People seem to like that kind of character. I think Mikey over on "American Chopper" had that same appeal.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> You assume the desk calendar is kept up to date. I've got a desk calendar that still shows sometime in March. I just stopped bothering with it.


It was actually a wall calendar. Desk calendar that shows 1 day, yea, nobody makes it the whole year.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Who is the ****** in the new ads, and how much would Rick give him for his 80's girl boots? All the language I have seen on this site the word for feminine cleaning product gets censored?? Murray would be appalled (the little ferret)


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

How does Chumlee make so much money? Personal appearances?


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

Chumlee is waiting for Honey Boo Boo to grow up so they can do a new show together as the perfect couple made for each other.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

My visit to the shop left me with the impression that they film in the morning before the shop opens. The window which is supposed to be open for overnight deals was actually closed and they tried to cover it as some people were trying to take photos of them through the windows even though the sign asks that you don't. I'm sure their flash gave them pictures of themselves taking a picture.

The shop was mostly show merchandise and when I was there it was mostly chumlee stuff which wasn't selling. I recognized some items from the show. The guy with the dream team hockey stick was there as well as the handwriting expert for that season. They were roped off while they did close ups of the signatures on the stick. The old man who we could see through the 24 Hour window before the doors opened as well as the others were no where to be found.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Is there a new toy guy now, just saw different one googled, lots of links to Johnny Jimenez being arrested for spouse abuse came up from year and half ago, has he been off show that long?


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

They seem to change out experts now and then. Other experts have commented how the show can be "restrictive" on their outside activities, so they left the show.

I noticed this season Rick also does these goofy comments directly to the camera after he buys an item.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Anotherpyr said:


> My visit to the shop left me with the impression that they film in the morning before the shop opens. The window which is supposed to be open for overnight deals was actually closed and they tried to cover it as some people were trying to take photos of them through the windows even though the sign asks that you don't. I'm sure their flash gave them pictures of themselves taking a picture.
> 
> The shop was mostly show merchandise and when I was there it was mostly chumlee stuff which wasn't selling. I recognized some items from the show. The guy with the dream team hockey stick was there as well as the handwriting expert for that season. They were roped off while they did close ups of the signatures on the stick. The old man who we could see through the 24 Hour window before the doors opened as well as the others were no where to be found.


I was there a couple years ago and they announced that everyone would have to leave in 15 minutes so they could film. It seemed like they picked people that could stay to be background shoppers but the rest of us were asked to leave. It was around 10:00-11:00 am when we were there.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Has the old man been on this season?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like he is gone too.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw a 2017 with Jimenez, maybe he was just out of town or something when they used other guy.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I stopped watching years ago when they started spending less and less time on telling cool stories about the history of old items and spending more and more time with cross promotions between other shows and having "real housewives" spats with each other.

It was pawn stars that originally brought me to TiVo though. They always used to broadcast two completely new and completely separate half hour episodes back to back. The antique scientific atlanta cable boxes adelphia used at the time (see, I told you there were antique) would only record one episode. If you told it to record both, it would delete the scheduled recording for the first one you asked for. If you told it to record the first one and add a half hour, it would do that once, then go back to only recording the first half hour. That total stupidity drove me to get my first TiVo. (I wonder if an antique scientific atlanta cable box is worth anything?)


----------

